# Ralle und Zotos



## MW (28 April 2008)

Respekt, euch beiden 

*Ralle: 4500 Beiträge* :s12: 
*Zotos:* beim nächsten *3000* :s12:


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 April 2008)

Schade...

Ralle ist schon drüber weg...
Ich hätte jetzt getippt, dass beide ihr "Jubiläumsposting" für etwas gaaaaaaaaaaanz besonderes aufbwewahrt hätten...

Trotzdem: Meinen vollen Respekt an die Beiden!!!

[frech an]

Das meiste war sogar brauchbar und Themenbezogen 

[frech aus]


Macht bitte weiter so!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## HDD (28 April 2008)

Bei dem Titel dachte ich jetzt die zwei wären ein Paar. 
*ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL* 
Das sie sich sehr mögen wusste ich ja aber das es soweit geht?
      

HDD


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 April 2008)

hallo,
7500 beiträge von den beiden nasen, aber zur logo kein nützlicher beitrag, schwaches bild *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 7500 beiträge von den beiden nasen, aber zur logo kein nützlicher beitrag, schwaches bild *ROFL*



Hihi, dafür haben wir doch den KHD-Klaus und natürlich dich !


----------



## zotos (28 April 2008)

Ok, mach ich mal die 3k voll. 

Ist ein ganz komisches Gefühl wenn man ins Forum schaut und einen Thread mit dem eigenen Nick sieht.

@MW: Danke für diese Thread. 

@HDD: Die Spekulationen das Ralle und ich nun ein Pärchen wären sind aus der Luft gegriffen. Wenn das so wäre würden wir uns hier im Forum noch mehr an zicken... und wie würde das aussehen? Ein möchtegern Adliger "Fönig" und  einer der Foren Scheriffs (Super Moderatoren).

@diabolo150973: Ja mach ich.

@Lorenz2512: Die Logo ist und bleibt Dein ... ähm dem KHD-Klaus sein Fachgebiet.

Wenn man sich anscheut wie rasant manche Kollegen (z.B. der marlob oder das vierlagige) hier Beiträge raushauen... kommt da echt Bewegung in die Liste.


----------



## MW (28 April 2008)

ja spinn ich denn ???


----------



## volker (28 April 2008)

hat der fönig mich nun überholt.

naja es gibt schlimmeres.
und solange ich noch in der top10 bin gehts ja :s1:

hier zur erinnerung der wichtige screenshot


----------



## zotos (28 April 2008)

@Volker: Was sind schon 10 Beiträge? Dann hast Du auch die 3k Beiträge geknackt. Ralle mit 4,5k macht mich ganz fertig. Den holt so schnell keiner ein. @vierlagig: Überschlag mal schnell wann Du ihn voraussichtlich einholst.


----------



## MW (28 April 2008)

Ralle, jetz guck dir das mal an, jetz biste ganz weg


----------



## OHGN (28 April 2008)

Ja zotos, dann auch meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch, allerdings zum dreitausendersten!!!


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> @vierlagig: Überschlag mal schnell wann Du ihn voraussichtlich einholst.



wenn die rate konstant gehalten wird nur noch 959,67 tage


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn die rate konstant gehalten wird nur noch 959,67 tage


 
verkürzt auf 638,36 tage


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> verkürzt auf 638,36 tage



Haha, 4L, mal sehen ob du das noch 2 Jahre in dem Spam-Tempo durchhältst . Kann ja auch sein, daß du irgendwann doch mal richtig arbeiten mußt *ROFL*.


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juni 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Haha, 4L, mal sehen ob du das noch 2 Jahre in dem Spam-Tempo durchhältst . Kann ja auch sein, daß du irgendwann doch mal richtig arbeiten mußt *ROFL*.


 
im moment ist arbeiten nicht möglich, hab gerade die recovery-cd meinem field pg zu fressen gegeben ... denke, das reicht noch heute um produktives arbeiten zu unterbinden :-?

[update - 11:55] nach gut zwei stunden hab ich nun ein funktionierendes WinXP MUI am laufen - die hoffnung wächst [/upadte]
[update - 13:31] endlich alle treiber am laufen, inet-verbindung (zeite netzwerkkarte) und industrial ethernet stehen - jetzt heißt es "Software for Field PG" installieren ... ich hab sooon hals [/update]
[update - 14:21] das ging unverhofft schnell - aber die derzeit laufende installation des SP3.1 für 5.4 zieht sich gerade in die länge - wer läßt sich sowas einfallen? und wenn ich an die ganze parametrier-software für umrichter und messgeräte denke wird mir auch nicht besser [/update]
[update - 15:29] mittlerweile läuft step7 inkl. aller benötigten pakete, step5 läuft auch, winccflex bleibt erstmal weg, das würde mir nur noch mehr wut verschaffen. micro/win gibts jetz auch in deutsch, ich bin entzückt, also zumindest stimmt das ein wenig versöhnlich. ja, nun dann noch drivemonitor und motiontools und pactware und office und und und...kinners, macht sowas niemals - das geht an die substanz [/update]


----------



## hovonlo (25 Juni 2008)

@4l: Zieh halt mal ein Image, wenn du soweit alles installiert hast - das spart nach dem nächsten Crash doch ungemein Zeit .....

Ausserdem: Wo bleiben die Updates des Zustands? Stündliche Berichte bitte!


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juni 2008)

hovonlo schrieb:


> @4l: Zieh halt mal ein Image, wenn du soweit alles installiert hast - das spart nach dem nächsten Crash doch ungemein Zeit .....
> 
> Ausserdem: Wo bleiben die Updates des Zustands? Stündliche Berichte bitte!



gute idee - da wär ich selber nie drauf gekommen ... das image ist beim letzten plattencrash übern jordan gegangen! und natürlich werde ich dieses mal wieder versuchen eins zu ziehen, diesmal leg ich es aber auf mindestens 4 unterschiedlichen speichermedien ab ... das da oben tu ich mir ncht mehr an.

aktueller stand: system läuft, man könnte proggen, mußnoch den gepa soft version works installieren, was noch ein krampf wird und emma watson auf den desktop zaubern, was dann wenigstens das gemüt erhellt. :-D


----------



## hovonlo (25 Juni 2008)

@4l: Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass der Rest zügig geht.
Und zum Image: Das Crash-Problem hatte ich auch schon mal. Den Hinweis  zum Imageziehen hab' ich nur gegeben, da es tatsächlich immer noch Leute gibt, die das nicht machen.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juni 2008)

unter Umständen macht es sogar Sinn, während so einer Installationsorgie mal ne Zwischensicherung zu ziehen ...


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> unter Umständen macht es sogar Sinn, während so einer Installationsorgie mal ne Zwischensicherung zu ziehen ...



Ganau, ich mach das zumindest mal mit dem frisch installierten XP und anschließend vor jeder MEGA-Siemens-Installation zumindest eine inkrementelle Zwischensicherung, dann kann man diese Installationsschritte zurückgehen. Am Besten geht das auf dem Mac (Ja, der läuft noch ) mit Parallels (so was wie VMWare). Da kann man die aktuellen Zustand einfach mal als Zwischenschritt sichern und dann beliebig zurück- und auch vorgehen.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juni 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> unter Umständen macht es sogar Sinn, während so einer Installationsorgie mal ne Zwischensicherung zu ziehen ...



sicher macht es mitunter sinn ... aber wenn man eigentlich gar keine zeit hat solche orgien durchzuführen, dann macht eine zwischensicherung eigentlich nur noch aufgebrachter ... aber ja, ich jetzt habe drei stände gesichert  ...zwei tage dauert der scheiß jetzt schon, aber es ist bald geschafft ... überlege nur ob ich SharpDevelop durch Visual C# Express ersetzen sollte ... hat da einer nen tipp, also besonders wegen der migration der SD-projekte ins VC# ... warum ich überhaupt überlege? die optik machts


----------



## vierlagig (27 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> verkürzt auf 638,36 tage


 
update: 193


----------

